

Ask HN: Alternatives to Slinkset - Hotaru, Pligg, others? - UmairUKhan

We're currently using Slinkset for our "Hacker News for Healthcare" site (http://thehealthful.com). Slinkset is fairly limited in its ability to change the site layout, match RSS feeds to categories, etc.) What are good alternatives to Slinkset? So far, we've come across Hotaru and Pligg.<p>Thanks!
======
Rust
<http://noostr.com> is another one (my project, actually). The current version
works and is customizable, but the upcoming 0.7 has a lot of new features. It
should be release at the end of the week.

~~~
UmairUKhan
How does this compare with Slinkset, Hotaru and Pligg?

~~~
Rust
Noostr is missing a few key features right now - plugins, pagination (yep),
customizable URLs, categories, etc., so it's hard to do a direct comparison
between them all.

However, as Noostr is updated, things like Digg-style voting and front-page
functionality will be implemented via plugin, pagination is coming in the next
version, plugin hooks will be made available to authors, themeing becomes even
easier (you get full control over HTML and CSS), configurable URL rewriting,
etc.

